# Juwenerf



## Mephion (23. Mai 2009)

Schaut euch das an..mir wird schlecht wenn ich das les...

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...eNo=1&sid=3


Grüße Mephi


----------



## Skymek (23. Mai 2009)

Da sag ich nur OMG. das ist ja wohl der dümmste scheiß ever. Wenn das wirklich so wird, das die dann die Farbe von dem jeweiligen Bonus bekommen und dann auch nur so gelten, dann kotz ich aber.

Ich sockel die prismatischen steine immer nur in Blaue sockel, weils einfach keine guten steine für blauen gibt. Wieder mal pure Verschwendung -.-


----------



## PhOeNiXX26 (25. Mai 2009)

Nicht nur das der Juwelier schon kaum noch viel Gold einbringt, jetzt wird auch noch der letzte effektive Nutzen rausgeholt.

Ich könnt kotzen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (30. Mai 2009)

Jo das hab ich mir auch gedacht.
Alle Berufe haben iwas, womit man sein gear verbessert.Gut wir haben die Prismatischen Sockel, aber das auch nicht grade viel....
Ich könnt heulen -.-'

So long...Taksi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Griese (30. Mai 2009)

Du hast 3x mal nen Stein der wesentlich mehr bringt. Aufjeden Stat. Die meisten Berufe ham doch nur auf 1-2 Stats nen Bonus. Wir halt sogar auf alles.


----------



## Aerv (31. Mai 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Jo das hab ich mir auch gedacht.
> Alle Berufe haben iwas, womit man sein gear verbessert.Gut wir haben die Prismatischen Sockel, aber das auch nicht grade viel....
> Ich könnt heulen -.-'
> 
> So long...Taksi


juwe hat jetzt bis epic gems kommen genau den gleichen nutzen wie andere berufe !
ob blizzard dann etwas ändern wenn epic gems kommt ist noch offen.
juwe war zur zeit einfach zu stark und es gab keine alternative, wenn man einen guten raidberuf wollte.


----------



## Broesl (31. Mai 2009)

Hi, 

von den Stats hast du genau den selben Vorteil wie bei anderen Berufen, was ihn aber so überlegen machte war genau dieses Problem das jetzt geändert wird und das ist gut so, man sollte immer noch die Auswahl haben welchen Beruf man wählt, juwe war schon fast pflicht.


mfg


----------



## Skymek (1. Juni 2009)

so ein Quatsch juwe war keine Pflicht. Und solange da keine prismatischen Mischsteine kommen, ist das nerfen kompletter scheiß. Denn was bitte soll man denn jetzt noch mit den dingern Anfangen, wenn sie auf den Sockelpassen sollen (wird wohl kaum einer blaue sockel mit pur Ausdauer/mp5 oä sockeln von den Castern)?


----------



## Broesl (1. Juni 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> so ein Quatsch juwe war keine Pflicht. Und solange da keine prismatischen Mischsteine kommen, ist das nerfen kompletter scheiß. Denn was bitte soll man denn jetzt noch mit den dingern Anfangen, wenn sie auf den Sockelpassen sollen (wird wohl kaum einer blaue sockel mit pur Ausdauer/mp5 oä sockeln von den Castern)?



Juwe war/ist der beste Beruf atm, das ist nicht abzustreiten und nur weil du viel Gold fürs skilln ausgegeben hast jammerst du jetzt über den nerf, denn der macht alle craftingberufe gleichwertig.


----------



## Aerv (1. Juni 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> so ein Quatsch juwe war keine Pflicht. Und solange da keine prismatischen Mischsteine kommen, ist das nerfen kompletter scheiß. Denn was bitte soll man denn jetzt noch mit den dingern Anfangen, wenn sie auf den Sockelpassen sollen (wird wohl kaum einer blaue sockel mit pur Ausdauer/mp5 oä sockeln von den Castern)?


was man damit anfangen soll ? du kannst als caster 3x 32 spelldmg sockeln, wo andere jedes mal nur 18 spelldmg sockeln können.
und damit bist du auf dem niveau von anderen berufen. fertig!


----------



## Skymek (2. Juni 2009)

Broesl schrieb:


> Juwe war/ist der beste Beruf atm, das ist nicht abzustreiten und nur weil du viel Gold fürs skilln ausgegeben hast jammerst du jetzt über den nerf, denn der macht alle craftingberufe gleichwertig.



wo steht das ich viel Gold ausgegeben hab? es sind noch lange nicht alle craftingberufe gleich wertig. Nur hätte man sie auf ein gleiches lvl bringen können ohne ein Beruf zunerfen sondern mal die anderen zu pushen.



Aerv schrieb:


> was man damit anfangen soll ? du kannst als caster 3x 32 spelldmg sockeln, wo andere jedes mal nur 18 spelldmg sockeln können.
> und damit bist du auf dem niveau von anderen berufen. fertig!



Ja man kann dann zwar immer noch 3x 32zm sockeln nur bringt einem das nichts weil man den Sockelbonus auch erfüllen muss. Sprich man muss minderwertige Steine benutzen. Da könnte man ja sagen, das müssen ja alle anderen auch, nur das die kein Juwe von Beruf sind.

Abgesehn davon gibts hier genauso viel Zm wie bei anderen Berufen.... (einzige bei AP ist Juwe am stärksten)


----------



## Broesl (2. Juni 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> wo steht das ich viel Gold ausgegeben hab? es sind noch lange nicht alle craftingberufe gleich wertig. Nur hätte man sie auf ein gleiches lvl bringen können ohne ein Beruf zunerfen sondern mal die anderen zu pushen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du asgst es ja selbst schon mann, also du kannst dir durch deine 3 Juwe Steinchen immer noch den Bonus holen von den Stats her den auch VZ, Lederer usw. haben, dadurch sind jetz alle gleichwertig, weil nämlich das, dass juwe den sockelbonus mit 32zm steinen mitnehmen konnten ( eben auch bei blauen sockeln ) den Vorteil brachte.


----------



## Dimpfer (2. Juni 2009)

naja, also ich find den nerf nicht so schlimm....
ich mein, jede caster klasse hat in der rüsi mindestens 2 sockelvorrichtungen für rote sockel, also kann man dort auch die 32zm steine reinklatschen, wer auf den sockelbonus verzichtet, dem is es eh egal und wenns um die meta anforderung geht ja nun, da muss jeder drauf achten, egal ob juwe, lederer und sonst was, von daher, nur fair.

und das sage ich, obwohl ich selber juwe bin!


----------



## Grobs (2. Juni 2009)

ist aufjedenfall gerechtfertigt und ich level es jetzt trotzdem.
was die sache mit den neuen epic gems fuer alle angeht...wer weiss viell gibs auch neue epic gems fuer juweliere mit mehr stats
oder es gibt neue verzauberungen so das alle anderen berufe genau so gestutzt werden...wer weiss, time will tell :>


----------



## Aerv (2. Juni 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> Ja man kann dann zwar immer noch 3x 32zm sockeln nur bringt einem das nichts weil man den Sockelbonus auch erfüllen muss. Sprich man muss minderwertige Steine benutzen. Da könnte man ja sagen, das müssen ja alle anderen auch, nur das die kein Juwe von Beruf sind.


aha 3x anstatt von 18 dann 32 spelldmg zu bekommen bringt nix ... ist klar ...
man es bringt genau so viel wie anderen berufen auch und jetzt red nicht, die sind kein juwe usw. die haben halt andere berufe hochgeskillt um den bonus zu erhalten.


----------



## Tja (2. Juni 2009)

Das ist einfach Blizzards Art zu sagen, da habt ihr was zu tun. Sprich nun wird eben jeder und dessen Großmutter auf Schmiedekunst gehen. 

Aus Sicht eines Juweliers selten lächerlich. Geld verdienen geht zwar, aber wirklich viel springt dabei nicht raus. Das nun aber die mit Abstand stärkste Juwelierfähigkeit besonders im Metabereich nutzlos wird, ist eine Sauerei.

Für derart bescheuerte Dinge hat man Zeit, für Lagbehebung, neue Hardware aber nicht naja...


----------



## Broesl (3. Juni 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Das ist einfach Blizzards Art zu sagen, da habt ihr was zu tun. Sprich nun wird eben jeder und dessen Großmutter auf Schmiedekunst gehen.
> 
> Aus Sicht eines Juweliers selten lächerlich. Geld verdienen geht zwar, aber wirklich viel springt dabei nicht raus. Das nun aber die mit Abstand stärkste Juwelierfähigkeit besonders im Metabereich nutzlos wird, ist eine Sauerei.
> 
> Für derart bescheuerte Dinge hat man Zeit, für Lagbehebung, neue Hardware aber nicht naja...



Und wieso sollte jetz Schmieden interessanter werden, bringt auch nicht mehr wie VZ, Juwe, Inschriftler, Lederer etc. ?



Mfg


----------



## Aerv (3. Juni 2009)

Broesl schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte jetz Schmieden interessanter werden, bringt auch nicht mehr wie VZ, Juwe, Inschriftler, Lederer etc. ?
> 
> 
> 
> Mfg


wenn irgendwann epic gems kommen sollten.


----------



## Grobs (3. Juni 2009)

Grobs schrieb:


> ist aufjedenfall gerechtfertigt und ich level es jetzt trotzdem.
> was die sache mit den neuen epic gems fuer alle angeht...wer weiss viell gibs auch neue epic gems fuer juweliere mit mehr stats
> oder es gibt neue verzauberungen so das alle anderen berufe genau so gestutzt werden...wer weiss, time will tell :>



^ um nochmal drauf hinzudeuten... jeder kann spekulieren wie er will... im endeffekt muess wir eh abwarten was kommt...und irgendwas wird kommen
sei es das die juwe steine dann zb 31agi geben oder sonst was...

stop the QQ


----------



## Soulii (3. Juni 2009)

juwe ist ist im pve und pvp vergleich einfach zu op im vergleich zu anderen berufen.

ob man damit wenig gold machen kann sei mal dahingestellt


----------



## Tja (5. Juni 2009)

Soulii schrieb:


> juwe ist ist im pve und pvp vergleich einfach zu op im vergleich zu anderen berufen.
> 
> ob man damit wenig gold machen kann sei mal dahingestellt



Und morgen kommt das Christkind gell?

Wer denken k a n n, ist klar im Vorteil:

Die epischen Steine, welche früher oder später ohnehin gekommen wären hätten den Vorteil auf lächerliche +21 reduziert (je nach Drachenauge). Aber nein Blizzard hört lieber auf die ganzen Kinder und ändert unwichtige Dinge, anstatt am Lag, Inhalt zu arbeiten unglaublich sowas.


----------



## Grobs (5. Juni 2009)

rauch n bisl weniger von deinem zeug, towlie...so ignorant kann man doch gar nicht sein oder etwa doch?
oder DENKST du das bei blizzard daran noch keiner gedacht hat was mit juwe passiert wenn sie die epischen steine einführen...
ich glaube zumindest das blizzard weiterdenkt als du es gerade tust und aufgewertete rezepte o.ä. zum ausgleich ins spiel bringt.

und bevor du nach inhalt schreist
- algalon im 10/25er besiegt?
- alle erfolge erledigt?
- #1 in deiner battlegroup in allen arena brackets?
- usw usf

nein? dann hast du noch ein wenig zu tun...
interessiert dich alles nicht? warum spielst du das spiel, bzw brauchst du inhalte?


----------



## Tja (5. Juni 2009)

Grobs schrieb:


> rauch n bisl weniger von deinem zeug, towlie...so ignorant kann man doch gar nicht sein oder etwa doch?
> oder DENKST du das bei blizzard daran noch keiner gedacht hat was mit juwe passiert wenn sie die epischen steine einführen...
> ich glaube zumindest das blizzard weiterdenkt als du es gerade tust und aufgewertete rezepte o.ä. zum ausgleich ins spiel bringt.
> 
> ...



Was ich denke und was nicht, lass mal meine Sorge sein d a n k e. 

Inhalte:
Hardmode/Erfolge => kein Inhalt =>kein Algalon
PvP => kein Interesse


----------



## Kehro (7. Juni 2009)

Verstehe einer die Philosophie von Blizzard.
Warum wurde der Schneider mit seinem Faden erst so extrem gepusht und der Juwe wird geschwächt?


----------



## CharlySteven (9. Juni 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Die epischen Steine, welche früher oder später ohnehin gekommen wären hätten den Vorteil auf lächerliche +21


vieleicht bring blizzard ja ein "verbessertes drachenauge raus, wenn die epischen kommen?"
vieleicht bleibt es dann ja auch 38?

ich finds lustig wie hier manche über den op bonus von juve meckern weil er generft wird....

btw alchi nerf würde ich auch empfehlen.... flasks die doppelt so lange halten? das is ja fast op o:

die juve "verstärkung" ist die billigste die man sihc ingame hollen kann. 3mal daily machen und du hast das ding... +das gold von der daily...


----------



## DieSchachtel (9. Juni 2009)

So schlimm is dieser Nerf nu auch net. Ich seh ihn eher als ein Vorteil...wartet ab wenn alle dann auf BS umskillen^^ was für ne Ironie.


----------



## cM2003 (9. Juni 2009)

Was ist denn BS?

Also ich fand Juwi nun wirklich nicht zu stark. Als Jäger z.B. könnte ich mir 3x 32 Agi sockeln, was insgesamt 96 Agi ausmacht. Und statt dessen kann ich mir aber z.B. in Blau nicht 3x 16 AP/12 Sta sockeln. Ergo hab ich einen Gewinn an AP (ja Agi ist nicht nur AP, aber dadran kann mans besser deuten) von lediglich 48. Nehmen wir dagegen z.B. den Lederer, der sich auf die Armschienen 116 AP statt 40 oder 50 (weiß nicht mehr genau) macht der ein Plus von 66/56. Ergo ist jawohl der Lederer im Vorteil.

Das Argument, dass wir die Sockel ja auf Stellen sockeln konnten, wo andere nur scheiße sockeln können ist jawohl echt schwach. Schließlich bringt jeder Sockel eine Verbesserung und keiner eine Verschlechterung. Also ersetzen wir im Prinzip eine Verbesserung durch eine stärkere Verbesserung, was ja bald nicht mehr so sein wird.

Andererseits freue ich, als Einsteiger im Beruf, mich natürlich über die Marken die man bekommen soll. Aber trotzdem finde ich, dass der Nerf nicht sein müsste/sollte.

-edit-
Als SV-Jäger bringt einem Stamina übrigens auch noch einen prozentualen Anteil an AP. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ausm Kopf wie viel Prozent das waren. Der AP-Vorteil würde sich also nochmals verringern.


----------



## Grobs (9. Juni 2009)

wtf ^^ ich versteh da nach mehrmaligen lesen den sinn nicht...sry

aber gut, erstens BS = Blacksmith = Schmied und dann meintest du sicher 3x27agi sockel 

bleiben wir mal bei AP, weil wie du sagtest AP ist am leichtesten zum vergleichen

Juwe-Bonus: (3x54ap drachenauge) - (3x32ap normaler roter stein) = 66 AP juwe bonus
Lederer: 114 AP(Lederer only enchant) - 50ap(standard verzauberung) = 64 AP bonus

d.h. juwe wird nach dem nerf immer noch n bisl besser sein

nur hat man net mehr die imba prismatischen steine mit denen man sich null gedanken um Meta machen musste und auch mal eben so gute sockelboni mitnimmt.... 
nehmen wir mal an, schuhe mit blauen sockel und nem +8ap sockelbonus

Als Nicht-Juwe:
lausigen 16ap/12stam sockeln um den bonus zu bekommen was ja mal mehr als fail waere...ausser man brauch einen fuer den Meta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als Juwe:
 54ap drachen auge, meta? npnp, sockelbonus? npnp

deswegen war/ist momentan juwe der staerkste beruf....... ich hoffe jetzt hat es jeder verstanden warum der nerf kommt
und nicht "aber aber aber wenn die epic steine kommen", wie ich und auch andere hier meinten wird es eventl bessere versionen oder whatever fuer den juwe geben um das auszugleichen. Weil, nehmen wir mal die rechnung von oben und setzen epic steine ein (ka wie koennt der aussehen... hm zb 38ap???),
würde der juwe bonus auf 48 AP sinken und damit waere juwe absolut nicht mehr gerechtfertigt...
also abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## DieSchachtel (9. Juni 2009)

Darum bleib ich beim Juwe. Ich hab den innerhalb von 3 Tagen auf 300+ geskillt und ich werd sicher nicht wegen so nem Piepmatz Nerf umskillen. Außerdem macht der Beruf spaß. Aber um ganze ehrlich zu sein, andere Leute würden das nicht so sehen. Manche reagieren erschrocken, wenn se nur das Wort NERF lesen. Also umskillen...pfff is mir egal^^ Als Bergbau und Juwe ises mir nur recht wenn alle anderen ihren Juwe aufgeben dann bin ich der einzige der Steine verkauft und fürs Umskillen die Barren ins AH setzt. Da rollt der Rubel^^ 
Macht was ihr wollt. Ich bleib beim Juwe, Nerf hin oder her.

mfg


----------



## Grobs (10. Juni 2009)

na ja sagen wir mal net "nerf" sondern "anpassung an die anderen berufe"
vielleicht beruhigt das den ein oder anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Juni 2009)

Grobs schrieb:


> na ja sagen wir mal net "nerf" sondern "anpassung an die anderen berufe"
> vielleicht beruhigt das den ein oder anderen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eben drum.
Ich verstehe das Tamtam um den angeblichen Nerv immer noch nicht.


----------



## Skymek (10. Juni 2009)

Grobs schrieb:


> na ja sagen wir mal net "nerf" sondern "anpassung an die anderen berufe"
> vielleicht beruhigt das den ein oder anderen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn es eine Anpassung wäre dann würde Berufe wie Ingi und Inschriftler wohl auch gebuffed .....


----------



## Grobs (10. Juni 2009)

zu ingi haben sie bereits gesagt das sie sich was einfallen lassen
und inschriftler...keine ahnung, was ist damit? die haben doch ihre schulterverzauberungen oder nicht?

die macht 104ap und 15crit
die beste nicht-berufspezifische schulterverzauberung von den söhnen macht 50ap/15crit
hm...das ist auch ein 64ap bonus

edit: vertippser..es sind natuerlich 40ap/15crit von den söhnen


----------



## cM2003 (18. Juni 2009)

Mit 3.2 kommen wohl schon die epischen Sockel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich ja witzig finde ist: 





> Neben der Einführung von epischen Edelsteinen und dem Nutzen, den die Schmiede über ihren Vorteil aus diesen neuen Edelsteinen ziehen können, hat Blizzard sich *alle *anderen Berufsvorteile angesehen und ihre Werte hochgesetzt, um sie dementsprechend anzupassen.


----------



## Griese (18. Juni 2009)

Man kann wohl auch Titanerz sondieren für die. Wird der Preis wieder schön steigen.


*daily marken sammel* Die Vorlagen gibts wohl wieder übers Markensystem.


----------



## cM2003 (18. Juni 2009)

> **  Dragon's Eye gems stat bonuses increased.*
> * New recipes have been added for cutting epic gems and can be purchased using Dalaran Jewelcrafter's tokens.
> * Icy Prism now has a chance of yielding an epic gem.
> * Raw epic gems can be obtained via the following means:
> ...


 In den aktuellen Patchnotes steht auch noch nichts davon, dass die Sockel nicht mehr als prismatische Sockel verwandt werden können. Also erstmal langsam machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sibanti (21. Juli 2009)

Sorgen habt ihr, ich fass es nicht. 
Na und, dann sind ebend ein paar Werte schlechter und diese NULL_KOMMAL_EINS besser oder schlechter machen den Speck auch nicht fetter oder magerer.  
Und wenn ich dann im Blizzforum lese das verschiedene Leute immer wieder den Beruf wechseln weil der andere ja eine Möglichkeit bietet einen Minitick besser zu sein und dafür viel Zeit und Gold reinbuttern, um später doch wieder genervt zu werden, LOL, so würde ich Dummheit definieren.
Aber das ist wohl der moderne Schwanzvergleich, "Ätsch mein Char macht 0.1% mehr Schaden als deiner" Kinderkram kann ich nur sagen. Anstatt zusammen zu spielen, was der eigendliche Sinn einen MMORPG's ist, wird sich über Blizz aufgeregt, Babykram.

Aber es gibt doch eine ganz einfache Möglichkeit, Blizz davon zu überzeugen, dass das was sie machen Mist ist,  ratet mal, ................ Aber da sind doch wieder alle zu feige. Oder man akzeptiert es und dann wird nicht mehr geheult.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (21. Juli 2009)

Juwe ist immer noch der Beruf schlechthin.

du kannst dir deine Stats genau aussuchen was du haben willst, Rüssidurchschlag, beweglichkeit etc etc.

und alle anderen Berufe haben einen Festen Stat für Caster, melees usw.

und dieser Nerf passt nur ne Farbe an und nix weiter.
 Ihr tut so als würde man euch die Drachenaugen wegnehmen -.-

Guckt euch lieber mal die anderen Berufe an im gegensatz zu Juwe an und dann beschwert euch nochmal.


----------



## Sibanti (21. Juli 2009)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Juwe ist immer noch der Beruf schlechthin.
> 
> du kannst dir deine Stats genau aussuchen was du haben willst, Rüssidurchschlag, beweglichkeit etc etc.
> 
> ...




Aua, das hätteste jetzt nicht sagen dürfen. Ein Juwe darf seine Stats aussuchen. Ich wette, jetzt läuft jemand los und beschwert sich bei Blizz, das das mit seinem Beruf nicht so einfach ist.  Das war es mit den Juwelierberuf, der wird jetzt ganz rausfliegen.


----------



## traugottlol (21. Juli 2009)

> Sorgen habt ihr, ich fass es nicht.
> Na und, dann sind ebend ein paar Werte schlechter und diese NULL_KOMMAL_EINS besser oder schlechter machen den Speck auch nicht fetter oder magerer.
> Und wenn ich dann im Blizzforum lese das verschiedene Leute immer wieder den Beruf wechseln weil der andere ja eine Möglichkeit bietet einen Minitick besser zu sein und dafür viel Zeit und Gold reinbuttern, um später doch wieder genervt zu werden, LOL, so würde ich Dummheit definieren.
> Aber das ist wohl der moderne Schwanzvergleich, "Ätsch mein Char macht 0.1% mehr Schaden als deiner" Kinderkram kann ich nur sagen. Anstatt zusammen zu spielen, was der eigendliche Sinn einen MMORPG's ist, wird sich über Blizz aufgeregt, Babykram.
> ...



schonmal daran gedacht das manche spieler das allerbeste aus ihrem gear mit berufen rausholen wollen ¿ denn es gibt auch noch "nicht casuals" in wow 

und seit wotlk ist es soooo einfach geworden gold zu machen,dass es vllt 1-2 tage dauert bis man wieder auf 400+ is


----------



## Sibanti (21. Juli 2009)

traugottlol schrieb:


> schonmal daran gedacht das manche spieler das allerbeste aus ihrem gear mit berufen rausholen wollen ¿ denn es gibt auch noch "nicht casuals" in wow
> 
> und seit wotlk ist es soooo einfach geworden gold zu machen,dass es vllt 1-2 tage dauert bis man wieder auf 400+ is




Doch habe ich schon, aber was soll's, bringt eh nichts. 
Ob man da nun noch *THEORETISCH*, das letzte nullKommaProzentchen raus holt, oder in China fällt ein Sack Reis um, sorry von dem Sack Reis könnten sich noch ein paar Leute ernähren. Ähm, Eimer Wasser umfällt in Hamburg, nee nasse Füße, egal.  Jedenfalls verschwindet das Prozentchen im Grundrauschen der Zufälle. Jedenfalls, ob man da nun z.B 10 oder 11 mehr Beweglichkeit hat, ups das sind schon 10%, die merkt man überhaupt nicht.


----------



## cM2003 (21. Juli 2009)

1. du argumentierst wie ein Kleinkind
2. sind es mehr als nur 1 Agi mehr, oder ähnliches, die man durch die Änderung verliert
3. mit deinen unrealistischen und nicht zuhaltenden "Fakten" machst du dich nur selbst zum Affen und trägst eigentlich 0 zur Diskussion bei

Im übrigen macht genau dieses 0,1% mehr DMG den Reiz dadran aus, seine Klasse ausreizen zu wollen. Und dazu gehören nunmal die bestmöglichen Buffs, auch durch Berufe, zu.
Nur des Contents wegen zu Raiden spornt 0 an und macht auch keinen Spaß...


----------



## Sibanti (22. Juli 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> 1. du argumentierst wie ein Kleinkind
> 2. sind es mehr als nur 1 Agi mehr, oder ähnliches, die man durch die Änderung verliert
> 3. mit deinen unrealistischen und nicht zuhaltenden "Fakten" machst du dich nur selbst zum Affen und trägst eigentlich 0 zur Diskussion bei
> 
> ...




WOW ist ein Spiel für Kleinkinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da man dadurch viel weinen kann.

Deine 0.1% mehr DMG sind rein theoretisch und die wirst du vielleicht erst in 10 Jahren spielen merken, wenn überhaupt oder wenn der Char auf dem Bildschirm durch ein Computerprogramm gesteuert wird. Diese ganze hin und her rechnerei mit Skills, Stats hat nur den einen Grund, die WOW Spieler zu verwirren und um sie bei der Stange zu halten. 
In Wirklichkeit hält jeder seine Keule in der Hand, die grob seinem Skill entspricht, nur merkt er es nicht. 
Warum ist das so, die Berechnung mit den ganzen Stats nach den gewünschten NULL_KOMMA Werten kostet einfach zu viel Zeit auf den Servern. 
z.B. Durch die Von Bis Werte auf den Waffen, oder durch die Prozentchancen von irgend etwas, wird es geschickt vertuscht das da eigendlich nichts hinter ist, ausser der grobe Zufall.  
Errinnere mich an meinen Jäger, da gab es eine Fähigkeit mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 10% oder so, um 15% schneller schießen zu können.
Das heist bei jedem 10ten Schuß müßte das passen. nach langen testen kam die Wahrscheinlichkeit  so auf 3%.
Kann man auch bei den Bossen sehen, gleiche Gruppe, gleiche Ausrüstung, mal wird man geschnetzelt man mal ist er in erstaunlicher schnelle erledigt. 

Das funktioniert ungefähr so wie bei den Glücksspielautomaten, da laufen Programme im Spielgerät, die genau die vom Gesetzgeber vorgegebene Gewinnausschüttung, an möglichen Gewinn, ausgeben, schön verteilt, damit die Spieler weiterspielen.


----------



## cM2003 (22. Juli 2009)

Ginge man nach deiner bornierten Meinung, würde man aus besserem Equip keinen Schadensvorteil ziehen können. 16 Agi mehr auf einem Teil sind bei 5 Teilen schon 80 Agi. Und du willst mir erzählen, dass man 80 Agi nicht merkt?

Du hast den Horizont eines Kleinkindes. Wenn dir WoW nicht passt, dann verpiss dich doch einfach? Was machst du denn in dem Forum?
Und dass du "weinen" ausschließlich auf Kleinkinder projezierst ist so witzlos wie dein erneuter Post.

Und im übrigen:
Prozentuale Angaben heißen nicht, dass diese nur weil du die 100 durch die Prozente teilst, du die genaue Anzahl raus bekommst wie oft du etwas machen musst um es auszulösen. Dann wärs nämlich keine Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr, sondern eine Garantie! Bei der Wahrscheinlichkeit/Chance kann es sein, dass du 2x direkt hintereinander den Buff hast, es kann aber auch passieren, dass du über 2 Minuten keinen bekommst.

Genauso wie beim Lotto die Chance auf 6 Richtige mit Zusatzzahl bei ca. 1 zu 13 Millionen liegt, es nicht heißt, dass du beim dreizehnmillionsten mal gewinnst...


----------



## LongD (22. Juli 2009)

Hi, 

bin der meinung ich hab hier im Topic irgendwo gelesen, das es die möglichkeit gibt beim sondieren von Saroniterz auch epische Steinchen zu gewinnen. 

Aber in den aktuelle Patchnotes seh ich nichts davon, wisst ihr mehr?

_Des Weiteren gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten an die Rohedelsteine zu kommen: 



Durch das Sondieren von Titanerz  
Durch alchimistische Transmutation
Über Ehre käuflich erwerbbar 
Über Embleme des Heldentums käuflich erwerbbar_

Will das nur wissen, weil ich sonst mein saroniterz noch aufhebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke

Edit: Ach und weiß jemand inwieweit das Steinchen +41 Ausdauer erhöht wird?


----------



## Pacmaniacer (22. Juli 2009)

Kommt ma runter ihr Beiden Hitzköpfe, Ist ja schlimm.

Fakt ist:
-Juwe ist allen anderen im moment Überlegen.(wegen der Auswahl)
-Juwe bringt am meisten Kohle rein da steine immer!! gefragt sind.
-Der Nerf ist nur eine Anpassung und schwächt die steine nicht sondern gibt ihnen nur eine Farbe so das juwe auch auf den Meta kommen müssen und nicht ihre 3 Drachenaugen einsetzen.

Und wer letzteres als Nerf ansieht und sich deswegen anpisst sollte echt mal drüber nachdenken aufhören zu spielen....

So long Zulthur


----------



## Rabaz (22. Juli 2009)

Jammernde Juweliere, lol, das ist ja nicht mehr zu toppen.


----------



## Argenar (1. August 2009)

Ich find das einfach nur mist von blizz.

Ich als dk-dd sockel nunmal lieber str statt ausdauer in meine blauen sockel...

Naja einfach mal hoffen das blizz es dochnich durchzieht mit dem juwe nerv


----------



## Serivola (1. August 2009)

Es hindert dich doch keiner daran wie jeder nicht Juwe derzeit Stärke in blaue Sockel zu hauen, oder? Mit diesem "Nerf" ist Juwe von den Boni her mit den meißten anderen Berufen vergleichbar, derzeit ist es einfach overpowered.


----------



## poTTo (17. August 2009)

nerv hin, nerv her. Die Steine haben zwar nu eine feste Farbe bekommen, aber sind dafür auch stärker geworden. Bsp. der 54AP Stein hat nun 68 AP.

Mir isses recht, den Metabonus kann ich auch ohne Prismatische Drachenaugen halten !


----------



## Stoic (17. August 2009)

der Thread ist echt lächerlich es gibt keinen Beruf wo man soviel Nutzen von hat. Sowohl beim verdienst als auch beim persönlichen Nutzen ...Nerf hin oder her ... das es einer ist kein Zweifel ... 

aber man schaue mal die AH Preise an und überlege sich wie oft Steine getauscht werden durch die neuen Items ... + die Steine sind stärker und wen interessieren schon Sockelboni nach 3.2. z.B. als ... schurke,pala,dk


----------

